# Tegu Teeth



## Strange_Evil (Mar 19, 2011)

So i have seen some tegu's with monster sharp teeth in there mouths,Adults and even some young ones. I was just curious as to when these teeth really start to come in,or when you started to notice them come in/grow? There is probably a post on this but i can't find it.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 19, 2011)

IM PRETTY SURE WHEN THEY HATCH THEY ALREADY HAVE TEETH IN THEIR MOUTH, THEY JUST GROW LARGER AS THE TEGU GROW


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow cool,i never knew that!

So when do they get those killer large teeth? As in when did you start to notice the real chompers growing in around what SIZE or AGE.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 19, 2011)

You can see them as hatchlings but u got to look very closely....im guessing when they open their mouth(more than likely around feeding time)

You can see them as hatchlings but u got to look very closely....im guessing when they open their mouth(more than likely around feeding time)


----------



## reptastic (Mar 19, 2011)

You can see them as hatchlings but u got to look very closely....im guessing when they open their mouth(more than likely around feeding time)


----------



## chelvis (Mar 19, 2011)

Those teeth are there from day one, they grow as the animal grows, i have not noticed them sheding their eat but that is not saying they don't. Really their teeth do not seem all that big, of course i am comparing it to the animals i work with on a day to bases so the tegu does not stand a chance. I mean a tiger, lion, wolf or bear will always out tooth a tegu lol.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks,i kind of figured they would be there from day one. I am just really wondering at what size or age do the teeth become really noticeable(open there mouths and you see teeth without even looking hard),but being it grows with them i guess that changes from Tegu to Tegu. 

Do you work at a Zoo or something Chelvis?


----------



## Bwindi (Mar 19, 2011)

I really started to notice my tegu's teeth for the first time about a month ago; and he's almost 8 months old now. You can see them if you hold him on your palm right above your eyes, and watch him flick his tongue in and out from below. 

I think it's so sweet to see them. 
Dinosaurs just simply got a lot smaller ...


----------



## chelvis (Mar 19, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> Thanks,i kind of figured they would be there from day one. I am just really wondering at what size or age do the teeth become really noticeable(open there mouths and you see teeth without even looking hard),but being it grows with them i guess that changes from Tegu to Tegu.
> 
> Do you work at a Zoo or something Chelvis?



Not quite, i work at a Wolf center now but i just got done working with large cats for a few months. Best time ever and i miss all the cats. Takeing care of three lizards is nothing compared to remembering 125 large cats names, food preferances and which ones want attention and which do not. 

On a side note, Bears are messy creatures and their poop is not fun to clean up... just to let you know.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 21, 2011)

chelvis said:


> Strange_Evil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks,i kind of figured they would be there from day one. I am just really wondering at what size or age do the teeth become really noticeable(open there mouths and you see teeth without even looking hard),but being it grows with them i guess that changes from Tegu to Tegu.
> ...



That sounds really cool as a job,mostly working with the animals not too much with the poop though lol. I don't think i could have left. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

